
Apple Releases First Preview of Swift 3.0 for Developers - aaronbrethorst
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/01/apple-releases-first-preview-of-swift-3/
======
ratfacemcgee
>Swift 3.0 is not source compatible with Swift 2.2 as it introduces source-
breaking changes

tee hee oh Apple, you scallywags!

